# A couple of questions.



## Rondelet (19 Jan 2008)

Just so everyone is clear I did use the "search" function and it did not come up with the answers needed.

I should be going to summer basic this summer if all works out. Is it possible for me (a reservist to be) to do my BMQ and my SQ this summer? If not exactly how long will my BMQ be from my SQ, I'm in Nova Scotia to if that will effect anything?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jan 2008)

Let's burn up a few more Megs of Memory.....You have to do your BMQ first and then do the SQ.  After that, then you will go on to Trades training.  When you do it will depend on when the Courses are available, and if you can be Course loaded.  It is just like going to University.  Can you tell us when your Courses will start next Fall and what rooms they will be in?  Same thing in the Military.  Courses have to be planned, scheduled, put into logical sequence, facilities booked, stores ordered, etc..........and there is no fixed date that this will happen on each and every year.


----------



## Rondelet (19 Jan 2008)

Ok thanks for such a quick answer! ;D So are you saying its manditory that I do my BMQ then my SQ in the summer? Or are you saying that I have to wait for a period of time till i do my SQ? I would just like to know if it is possible to do them right after another?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jan 2008)

Everything is dependant on when Courses can be scheduled and Course Loaded.  Yes it is possible is the simple answer.


----------



## Rondelet (19 Jan 2008)

Thanks a whole lot for the answer. Another question is there anyone around here from the Nova Scotia Highlanders? If so PM me or add my msn I have a couple of questions. Thanks again for such a quick answer George. ;D


----------



## BDTyre (23 Jan 2008)

To give a bit of life to George's answer, I'll tell you about my BMQ/SQ/trades course.

I did weekend BMQ and SQ.  About a third of the way through my BMQ I asked if there was going to be a weekend SQ after it.  I was told by the course officer that no, it didn't look like it, that there were certainly no plans and I'd probably end up doing it in the summer.  (This would make my training take two years, not one).

The second to last weekend, they asked for names for the weekend SQ course that was starting the weekend following our grad parade.  Of course I put my hand up.  It still didn't mean I was on the course.  The next parade night they told me I was on the course.  The parade night before the SQ was to start, they told us the start date had actually been pushed back to the following weekend, but we still needed to go in for a half day the coming Saturday to do some start-of-course paperwork.  We showed up, and it turns out we had been misinformed - we didn't need to be there, and weren't expected until the following weekend.

For my trades course, I was given dates at the end of July.  I booked the dates off work.  Then I was told that I wasn't actually on the course, but was either #1 or #2 on the "wait list" depending on how many spots were on the course.  I found out two weeks later the entire course was cancelled, and a new course, starting a week later was created.  This created problems for a few people, and so I was loaded on to the new course.  At the same time, I knew people who were supposed to be going to Shilo at the start of July.  Their course was also cancelled and they ended up being put onto the course at the end of July that was cancelled, but now was not.

So - in short- it all depends.  Staffing is a big issue, especially with combat arms trades.  The higher up the ladder you go, the fewer people you have able to teach, especially with the operational tempo the way it is.  My unit ran a BMQ in October in 2005 and 2006.  Not last year, and maybe not this year.  In fact, this training year (07-08) is the first in a few years where no unit in the lower mainland has run either a BMQ or SQ on weekends.


----------



## hammond (23 Jan 2008)

I am not sure about dates for summer BMQ's, but I am in PEIR and its a part of 36 CBG same as the Nova Scotia Highlanders. I've been course loaded on to SQ for the summer starting May 29 to June 20... Theres another SQ running from June to July as well. The dates aren't set in stone yet though, pending staff and final logistics and such.


----------

